# Welche Wathose?



## Matze HRO (22. Januar 2020)

Moin,
ich möchte mir eine Wathose zulegen bin mir aber nicht sicher...Wathose mit Füßlingen (und extra Watschuhe dazu) oder mit integrierten Stiefeln? Ich kenne nicht die Vor- und Nachteile der jeweiligen Variante. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ein paar Tipps und Ratschläge geben.
Gruß Matze


----------



## kammy77 (22. Januar 2020)

Hallo Matze
Ich habe die Guideline Laxa mit den Freestone Watschuhen von Simms.
Ist eine hervorragende Kombi und sehr bequem.
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Elmar Elfers (22. Januar 2020)

Hi! Ich bin ein Fan von Füßlingen und Watschuhe, da ich einen besseren Halt habe und mich gerade auch beim Waten in schnell fließenden Flüssen sicherer fühle. Ich wähle meine Watschuhe immer zwei Nummern größer, damit der Füßling nicht passgenau im Schuh steckt. Denn so fehlt das wärmende Luftpolster - besonders im Winter. Das ist bei integrierten Stiefeln ein Vorteil. Der Fuß steckt lockerer im Schuh und die Lufzt kann besser zirkulieren. 
Schöne Grüße, Elmar


----------



## Flatfischer (22. Januar 2020)

Neben den von Elmar beschriebenen Vorteilen lässt sich eine Wathose mit Füßlingen auch innen leichter trocknen (Schwitzwasser), da man  die Hose komplett umkrempeln kann. Der Vorteil der Wathose mit integrierten Füßlingen ist, dass man diese erheblich schneller an- und ausziehen kann.

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Januar 2020)

filz an der Sohle.


----------



## Andal (22. Januar 2020)

Eine Hose mit angesetzten Stiefeln ist einfach eine "Kanalarbeiterhose". Das mag für mal eben beim Karpfenfischen taugen, aber bequem und guter Halt geht nur mit Watschuhen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Januar 2020)

mit der  "Kanalarbeiterhose"
es steht sich gut---am Grund.


----------



## Forelle74 (22. Januar 2020)

Matze HRO schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich möchte mir eine Wathose zulegen bin mir aber nicht sicher...Wathose mit Füßlingen (und extra Watschuhe dazu) oder mit integrierten Stiefeln? Ich kenne nicht die Vor- und Nachteile der jeweiligen Variante. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ein paar Tipps und Ratschläge geben.
> Gruß Matze


Hi
Ich hatte vorher zwei mal Neopren Wathosen mit Gummistiefel. 
Die erste war nach nem halben Jahr undicht.
Konnte sie aber noch tauschen.
Die Zweite war innen schlecht vernäht, so das ich oberhalb der Stiefel blasen bekommen hab.

Jetzt hab ich zwei Atmungsaktive mit Neopren Füßlingen.

Die von Anderl beschriebenen Kanalarbeiterhosen sind die billigen Gummihosen.
Die aus Neopren sind schon besser.
Gleich abraten kann ich dir von den D.A.M hydrforce Watschuhen.
Die Hose dagegen ist gut.

Ich  nimm zur Zeit gerne eine Hüftwathose. 
Falls das reichen sollte von der Wasserhöhe.

https://www.amazon.de/Bison-atmungsaktive-Wathose-H%C3%BCfthoch-Strumpff%C3%BC%C3%9Fe/dp/B013328GX4#immersive-view_1579713281149
Der Schnitt ist sehr angenehm.


----------



## Waller Michel (22. Januar 2020)

Hüftwathosen finde ich auch sehr gut wenn es denn in der Höhe reicht .
Muss aber auch dazusagen ,ich habe vor vielen Jahren mal mit einer hohen Hose schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Ich bin bei sehr kaltem Wasser in einem Forellenbach ausgerutscht und ins Wasser geprurzelt ......soweit sogut ,innerhalb von Sekunden war die Hose komplett voll mit Wasser und ich empfunden 300 KG schwer ......mit ach und Krach habe ich es da wieder raus geschafft, die Strömung hatte mich mehrfach unter Wasser gedrückt. 
Deshalb wenn Watstiefel reichen nehme ich Die, wenn nicht gerne die Hüfthose mit Filzsohlen .......für alles andere lieber ein Boot 

LG Michael


----------



## Matze HRO (23. Januar 2020)

Danke für eure Infos. Also wird es eine Neopren mit Füßlingen und Watschuhen werden. Benutzt werden soll sie für Spinnfischen vom Strand (Ostsee) aus.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser hier:


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Januar 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Deshalb wenn Watstiefel reichen nehme ich Die, wenn nicht gerne die Hüfthose mit Filzsohlen ......
> 
> LG Michael



Hallo,

sehe ich genau so. Wenn ich weiss, dass ich so gut wie überhaupt nicht ins Wasser muss, höchstens etwas am Ufer, zum keschern, habe ich meist nur normale Gummistiefel an. Ist angenehmer.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Elmar Elfers (23. Januar 2020)

Matze HRO schrieb:


> Danke für eure Infos. Also wird es eine Neopren mit Füßlingen und Watschuhen werden. Benutzt werden soll sie für Spinnfischen vom Strand (Ostsee) aus.
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser hier:


Ich nicht, aber persönlich habe ich mich schon vor vielen Jahren von Neopren-Modellen verabschiedet. Atmungsaktive Ausführungen bieten mir mehr Bewegungsfreiheit, ich kann sie auch bei wärmeren Tempertauren tragen und wenn es kalt wird, schützt mich das Zwiebelprinzip. Mir sind Neoprenhosen auch zu schwer. 
Schöne Grüße, Elmar


----------



## Matze HRO (23. Januar 2020)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Ich nicht, aber persönlich habe ich mich schon vor vielen Jahren von Neopren-Modellen verabschiedet. Atmungsaktive Ausführungen bieten mir mehr Bewegungsfreiheit, ich kann sie auch bei wärmeren Tempertauren tragen und wenn es kalt wird, schützt mich das Zwiebelprinzip. Mir sind Neoprenhosen auch zu schwer.
> Schöne Grüße, Elmar


OK. Das ist ein überlegenswerter Aspekt. 
LG Matze


----------



## Ostseesilber (26. Januar 2020)

Wenn du an der Ostsee vom Strand Spinnfischen willst soll es wohl auch auf Mefo gehen...
Der Winter ist hierfür auch eine sehr gut Zeit und da das Wasser und die Luft leicht auf ca. 0 Grad runtergehen können würde ich mir auch überlegen, ob´s nicht eine Neo werden soll.
Eine absolute Top- Neo ist die Blau-Schwarze Jenzi Fishing. Schön warm aber auch nicht zu schwer. Hose und Stiefel sind jeweils aus Neo und der Übergang zwischen beiden ist so sauber und soft gearbeitet, das du nichts spürst und auch nichts scheuert. Von Kanalarbeit kann da keine Rede sein...
Sehr gut ist insbesondere auch die Haltbarkeit. Meine ist jetzt 5 Jahre und immer noch dicht!
Wie nobbi schon schieb würde ich auch Filz bevorzugen...selbst auf glitschigen Riffen hast du hier noch etwas Halt.
Bei Schuhgröße 43 habe ich ne 45er Größe. Dann kannst du noch zwei paar Socken extra anziehen.
Der Halt in diesem Stiefel ist super. Das liegt auch daran, dass der Stiefel von außen mit einem Gummirahmen belegt ist.


----------



## Mescalero (26. Januar 2020)

Eine ganz ähnliche Frage hatte ich vor einiger Zeit in einem anderen Forum gestellt. Der Tenor war ganz klar: kein Neopren, es sei denn es geht im Winter ins Wasser und keine fest verschweißten Stiefel wegen der Passform. Mir wurde ganz klar zu atmungsaktiven* Hosen mit Füßlingen geraten.

* die könne man auch bei 10 Grad und mehr noch tragen, ohne nach kurzer Zeit im eigenen Saft zu stehen.


----------



## NaabMäx (26. Januar 2020)

Ich hatte bis Dato 2 Neoprenhosen, obwohl ich nur sehr selten zum Fliegenfischen komme sind sie spätestens nach 2-3 Jahren  an den Nähten und am Übergang zu den Gummistiefeln undicht. 
Wärs nur ein Ris an einem Stein, könnte man es flicken. So wo die überall undicht werden geht flicken wohl nicht. Bei der letzten sind sogar die Gummistiefel oben so porös geworden ( vermute vom Kleber (Wathose an Gummistiefel)
Ziehe die undichten dann zum Winteransitz an, die halten lange warm.

Wie lange hält so eine mit Füßlingen und Stiefeln? (Guideline Laxa mit den Freestone Watschuhen von Simms oder ähnliche) Wenn man so ca. 2-5x im Jahr zum Fliegenfischen gehen kann? Werden die auch so schnell von sich aus defekt / porös? Ich spreche nicht von Risse durch hängenbleiben an einem Stein oder Ast.

mfg
NM


----------



## Tomasz (27. Januar 2020)

Ich kenne nicht den Vergleich zwischen atmungsaktiven Hosen und den Neoprenhosen.
Ich habe bislang meine Wathose immer nur von Herbst bis zum Frühjahr in der Ostsee gebraucht. Da bin ich bin mit meiner 5 mm Neoprenwathose von Ocean zufrieden. Wichtig war mir dabei besonders die Filzsohle unter den Stiefeln und dass das Neopren möglichst dick ist, um auch bei sehr kalten Temperaturen ins Wasser zu können. Mit der Filzsohle hat man einen guten Halt auf glatten Steinen. Ohne Filzsohle habe ich zweimal in der Ostsee gelegen und das ist auch bei flachem Wasser kein Spaß. Mit Filzsohlen und Watstock ist man viel stabiler unterwegs. Meine Hose ist auch noch so bequem, dass man damit mehrere hundertmeter gut laufen kann. Allerdings kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass das mit einer atmungsaktiven Hose mit Watschuhen bei längeren Strecken tatsächlich deutlich bequemer ist.
Allerdings muss ich auch mit 5 mm Neopren, zwei paar Socken und einer dicken langen Unterhose bei kalten Temperaturen zwischendurch aus dem Wasser um wieder warm zu werden. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Andal (27. Januar 2020)

So wie man nicht über das ganze Jahr mit einer einzigen Garnitur Klamotten glücklich werden wird, wird man es auch nicht mit einer einzigen Wathose zu allen Gelegenheiten werden. Entweder ist das Teil zu dick, oder zu spindig und man friert.

Die Physik lässt sich eben schlecht, oder gar nicht austricksen. Der Wasserdruck presst die Luft und damit die Dämmfähigkeit aus der Hose und dann wird es kalt. Oder man geht in der Hose, wenn es wärmer ist, im eigenen Saft unter... die echte eierlegende Wollmilchsau - Fehlanzeige!

Bei den Füssen ist es einfacher. Ein gut sitzender Watschuh, mit Filzsohle, ggf. Spikes, ist immer besser, als ein angeschweisster Gummistiefel!


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. Januar 2020)

...


----------



## p47 (6. Februar 2020)

Hallo,
ich bin in Sachen Wathose ein kompletter Anfänger und habe mir eine DAM Wathose atmungsaktiv gekauft.
Da frage ich mich jetzt nach dem ersten mal anziehen, was muss ich da für Watstiefel kaufen, bei eine Wathosengröße 46/47?


----------



## Mescalero (6. Februar 2020)

Die Stiefel müssen dir passen, nicht der Hose.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (6. Februar 2020)

[


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Februar 2020)

p47 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin in Sachen Wathose ein kompletter Anfänger und habe mir eine DAM Wathose atmungsaktiv gekauft.
> Da frage ich mich jetzt nach dem ersten mal anziehen, was muss ich da für Watstiefel kaufen, bei eine Wathosengröße 46/47?



Hallo,

ich würde mal sagen Größe 48.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (6. Februar 2020)

[


----------



## Waller Michel (7. Februar 2020)

Im Zweifelsfall hilft leider nur die Anprobe !
Hab da auch schon oft dumm geguckt was die unter Größen verstanden haben, gerade bei den Wathosen ......


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Februar 2020)

bastido schrieb:


> Das kann im Zweifel zu groß sein, da nicht wenige Hersteller die erforderlichen Füßlinge der Wathose schon mit einrechnen.



Hallo,

sicher geht nichts über anprobieren. Ich bin halt von mir ausgegangen und ich habe, bei normaler Schuhgrösse 46 , Watstiefel in 48 und das passt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Matze HRO (7. Februar 2020)

Ich wurde solche Sachen wie Wathose und Watstiefel auch im Angelshop vor Ort kaufen. Da ist man sicher das die Klamotten auch richtig passen. So gibt es keinen Stress mit Rückversand etc.


----------



## p47 (7. Februar 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung, das Thema hat sich erldigt.
Ich habe beim Angelgeschäft Vorort die DAM HydroForce in Größe 46 gekauft und was soll ich sagen, paßt wie angegossen, wäre schön wenn die Hersteller in ihren Artikelbeschreibungen berücksichtigen würden, ob die Schuhgröße bereits die Wathosen berücksichtigen.
Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (7. Februar 2020)

[


----------



## Forelle74 (7. Februar 2020)

.


----------

